# Cayo 173



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

I was flipping through Facebook pages one day in February when I came across a picture of a green tiller skiff flying out of the water. I immediately fell in love, and was on the phone with the builder, J.B., that night laying out the details to buy their first production boat. I requested a bare hull, and had the boat in the yard 2 months after I put my deposit down… J.B. was great at contacting me regularly throughout the entire build, and I have been really impressed with his craftsmanship and ability to work with my requests. I'm not finished with the rigging, but I could not be happier with the quality and performance of the boat so far. I’ll save you all the reading of a longer post, and let the pictures do the rest of the talking.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations on a sick looking skiff. Enjoy and keep posted on performance and the rest of the rigging.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice to have it done the way YOU want it !


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking production shots.

That looks like a baby Chittum….nice work!

You planning on any side console option?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

man this thing is sick!!!i want one!​


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Outstanding, I really like these skiffs.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one fine looking boat. Do you plan a poling platform?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet ride!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking good man! Might need a ride if I catch you in the park one of these days. She must haul ass!

Cody


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

How do you like it compared to the Gman so far? Looks like a sweet rig. Dig the spray rails..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is the hull cored?

How wide is the beam at the water line?

Nice looking ride. Like you ever since I saw the photos on fb I have liked it.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, this is a really good looking skiff. I am seriously considering one of these.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Any performance numbers yet? Post up a good review of the performance of the skiff to date. If you can, give us a good review of the skiff all round


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Great looking production shots.
> 
> That looks like a baby Chittum….nice work!
> 
> You planning on any side console option?


Thank you. 

Considering that a Chittum sits 5 feet away from my boat, I can assure you that the two skiffs are very different in every aspect. These guys have designed this boat from scratch... The hull and cap are quite unique from all other manufacturers.

I do not have plans for a side console, since it is a tiller, but am planning on fabricating a gauge panel to mount to the inside edge of the starboard gunnel for viewing while driving.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> That's one fine looking boat. Do you plan a poling platform?


Yes. Should be on in a week or so.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> How do you like it compared to the Gman so far? Looks like a sweet rig. Dig the spray rails..


Entirely different boat from the gman. But I am loving it so far. Very stable, great ride, easy to control at speed and around the dock, dry.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Is the hull cored?
> 
> How wide is the beam at the water line?
> 
> Nice looking ride. Like you ever since I saw the photos on fb I have liked it.


The hull bottom is cored from the stern forward to the waterline. The beam is 52" between bottom transom corners. Thanks.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Any performance numbers yet? Post up a good review of the performance of the skiff to date. If you can, give us a good review of the skiff all round


I have hit 37.2 mph with two people, 13 gals, cooler, gear and tabs. 14P prop and no tach yet, so further tuning will happen. I expect 40+ solo. Very impressed with how the boat runs, poles and takes a chop.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

sweet boat


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Luke,

How is your rod storage set up? I didn't see tubes in the forward bulkhead. All rear facing?

Thanks


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That's a quality build.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Going to try and demo one at the end of the month since I am going to Tampa to tarpon fish anyway.

Will definitely post up a review. Starting to get more and more excited about this possibility.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't mind replacing my SUV hull with one of these. I wonder what how it will run with a 25 two stroke.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Luke,
> 
> How is your rod storage set up? I didn't see tubes in the forward bulkhead. All rear facing?
> 
> Thanks


Forward facing, I recently drilled the holes and am installing thruhulls.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice, looking forward to seeing her take shape.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

How much does that Yam 50 2stroke weigh?

Did you consider some other options? I wonder if it could handle the Tohatsu 4S (209lbs) or would need another 25/30hp option if going 4 stroke route.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> I wouldn't mind replacing my SUV hull with one of these. I wonder what how it will run with a 25 two stroke.


I believe a 25 fourstroke Yam did 29 mph with 2 people, livewell, fuel and gear.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe my old yammie 50 2 stroke (2003 model) w/o tiller weighed 187 lbs.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> How much does that Yam 50 2stroke weigh?
> 
> Did you consider some other options? I wonder if it could handle the Tohatsu 4S (209lbs) or would need another 25/30hp option if going 4 stroke route.


My 50 2S yam weighs 189#. The only other motor I was considering was a new 40 4S yam at 214#, or a used 2S 50 merc / tohatsu. A new 50 4S yam was too heavy for me at 249#, and I have seen too many problems with the new 40/50 4S mercs. 

I am not sold on the lightweight Tohatsu 4S yet. Would like to see a few more of them on the water and have a better idea of their performance, reliability and warranty service coverage.

The two other options that have been on the boats so far are the 25 4S yam, which weighs between 168-181#, and the 30 4S Suzuki which weighs between 158-163#.

I am not going to say that the boat would be any different with a 4stroke and an extra 20 pounds on the transom... I don't know that. But I can say that the 50 2stroke is more than enough power for the boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Try the 2 stroke yamaha 25 105#, modded it does even better. No other engine except the 25/30 3 cylinder yamaha 130# produces the hp / weight ratio.

25 2 cyl 2 stroke modded 35 hp 105#

25/30 3 cyl 2 stroke modded 50 hp 130#


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Hoog -- you are saying you can take a 2S 30HP Yam and get 50HP out of it? Do tell...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Since a lot of nay sayers reside on the site, Call Hydrotec and inquire about the Stage Kits available for all of the 2 Stroke Yamaha Outboards and how much dyno horse power is available with an upgrade kit, currently I have 2 motors a 90 and a 25 modded and are as advertised with the power upgrades. :-?


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Have been putting the boat through the paces just about every weekend for the last 3 months. Really pleased with the end result.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks great! Please post some more pics when you have time.. I've been thinking about one of these skiffs for awhile..

Anything about the skiff that you don't like?


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn such a sweet skiff!


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Snookdaddy said:


> Looks great! Please post some more pics when you have time.. I've been thinking about one of these skiffs for awhile..
> 
> Anything about the skiff that you don't like?


SD, this boat has been great to me so far. I have put it through the paces and it comes out kicking. 

That being said, it is not meant to be a big water, bait carrying, three person boat all the time, and I think the company will excel as long as they push it as a technical poling skiff instead of trying to sell it as something that it isn't. It can do all of those things, but it will not always be comfortable.

Mine was built super light, and is a dream to push around all day. It is absolutely perfect for the areas that I fish, nothing more, nothing less. I have really fallen in love with the boat and don't see myself getting rid of it any time soon, if ever.

Here are a few recent pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

congrats on the new boat. looks fast!


----------

